# java.io.IOException: Unable to establish loopback connection



## lhein (7. Mrz 2007)

Hallo Forum,

ich habe eine kleine Server-Application mit java.nio geschrieben, die einen Serverport auf Port 1977 aufmachen soll. Der Port ist nicht belegt.

Der Codeabschnitt zum Initialisieren/Öffnen:

```
SelectorProvider p = SelectorProvider.provider();
        this.selector = p.openSelector();
        this.serverSocket = p.openServerSocketChannel();
        this.serverSocket.socket().bind(new InetSocketAddress(1977));
        this.serverSocket.configureBlocking(false);
        SelectionKey sk = this.serverSocket.register(this.selector, SelectionKey.OP_ACCEPT);
        sk.attach(new Acceptor(this.serverSocket, this.selector, this));
```

Unter Linux (Ubuntu Dapper) funktioniert das alles ohne Probleme. Der Port wird geöffnet und die
Kommunikation klappt.

Das selbe versuche ich unter Windows XP und bekomme folgende Fehlermeldung:


```
java.io.IOException: Unable to establish loopback connection

	at sun.nio.ch.PipeImpl$Initializer.run(PipeImpl.java:106)

	at java.security.AccessController.doPrivileged(Native Method)

	at sun.nio.ch.PipeImpl.<init>(PipeImpl.java:122)

	at sun.nio.ch.SelectorProviderImpl.openPipe(SelectorProviderImpl.java:27)

	at java.nio.channels.Pipe.open(Pipe.java:133)

	at sun.nio.ch.WindowsSelectorImpl.<init>(WindowsSelectorImpl.java:105)

	at sun.nio.ch.WindowsSelectorProvider.openSelector(WindowsSelectorProvider.java:26)
```

Als JDK kommt Version 6 zum Einsatz.

Ein Googlen brachte leider nicht sehr viel aussagekräftiges zu diesem Thema.
Hat jemand von euch das gleiche Problem oder weiss Rat?

Vielen Dank im Voraus,
LR


----------



## L-ectron-X (7. Mrz 2007)

Schalte mal in XP die Firewall aus oder öffne den benutzten Port.


----------



## lhein (7. Mrz 2007)

Hallo Lectron,

mit der Firewall hats nichts zu tun, weil die war eh schon deaktiviert.
Ich habe das Programm mal eben auf meinem anderen Rechner ausprobiert (jedoch mit JDK 1.4.2_10) und da
scheint es zu funktionieren. Werde jetzt mal das JDK 6 installieren und nochmal probieren.

Grüße
LR


----------



## lhein (7. Mrz 2007)

So, jetzt wirds sehr merkwürdig. Selbst mit JDK6 funktioniert es hier einwandfrei. 
Irgendwie scheint es wohl am PC / OS zu liegen. Werde daraus nicht wirklich schlau.

Ich werd da wohl noch weiter suchen müssen. Ich lass den Thread mal offen, vielleicht 
hat ja noch jemand eine Idee.

Grüße
LR


----------



## Wildcard (7. Mrz 2007)

Das ist fast immer die Firewall.
Einge besonders gemeine laufen auch dann weiter wenn man sie deaktiviert hat.


----------

